# The Dancin' Eel



## kentuckybassman (Mar 21, 2008)

Seen this on that t.v. show People who Fish and thought it would be cool to try so I picked one up at our local tackle place and I'm just itchin' to use it!
Take a look and give me some feedxback if you think it will work or if it's a big joke.
I personally thought of it a fews years ago and told a buddy of mine it would be cool if they made something like this!
Guess I shouldv'e tried myself,I may have been a millionaire by now!! ](*,)


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 21, 2008)

Ill admitt it, i have thought about trying it


----------



## slim357 (Mar 21, 2008)

I picked one up because of the talk about them on here, if you look back a while you'll find another post about them, havent gotten to use mine yet, thought about throwin git today but didnt.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 21, 2008)

Have never tried one, but did see them at Walmart. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 21, 2008)

I bet it would work in a body of water with snakes in it. The only problem I could see would be short strikes with a long body with only one hook.


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't own any myself, but I seen a friend use one. The action is awesome. Don't know what species of fish you use them for. And I think I would have to add a stinger hook on it. Juding by where the treble is located, a fish would really have to inhale that bait.


----------



## cjensen (Mar 27, 2008)

These came out a long time ago, when I was still a kid just starting to fish. Bought a couple and didnt catch a thing with em. They disappeared for a long time until just a couple 2 or 3 years ago and they look exactly the same as I remember. I like Bill Dances' TV show and his blooper videos are really funny, but that guy will put his name on just about any product out there, most (not all) of the time it's just some gimmicky lure. Just my opinion mind you.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have 1 of the larger version and 1 of the smaller ones. They swim pretty nice, but I haven't caught anything on one yet.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Apr 27, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> I have 1 of the larger version and 1 of the smaller ones. They swim pretty nice, but I haven't caught anything on one yet.


Same here.I have used it 8 or 9 times and had no luck.Maybe later this summer!


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 1, 2008)

Like cjensen said, those things came out a long, long time ago and then just disappeared.

My dad had one and so far as I know, never caught a single fish on it. About a year or so ago, they were going for a pretty good chunk of change as a collectible fishing lure on ebay. That may be why they blew the dust off of the molds, thinking they had somehow gotten a second wind.


----------



## G3_Guy (May 1, 2008)

As others have stated... this is a new copy of an old lure. These first came out in the mid to late 80s if I remember correctly. Dad had several and I dont remember him ever catching a fish on one. Ironically enough, I was watching one of Bill Dance's shows over the weekend and the entire show was dedicated to this lure... he caught a lot of big fish on it. Of course we all know he likes to fish his friends big ponds which are loaded big fish.


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2008)

If I did not see a buddy catch one on it(old model from 80's) I would not believe it myself. :LOL2:


----------



## asinz (May 2, 2008)

Got one and have yet to catch anything on it.


----------



## slim357 (May 21, 2008)

Turns out they work.


----------



## BassAddict (May 21, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Turns out they work.



ostpics:


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> slim357 said:
> 
> 
> > Turns out they work.
> ...









8)


----------



## slim357 (May 21, 2008)

lol thanks jim


----------



## BassAddict (May 21, 2008)

still no image on the page for me Jim, I had to put the url in the browser to see the picture.

BTW nice basslit slim, ive always said it, its easier to fool them small guys


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> still no image on the page for me Jim, I had to put the url in the browser to see the picture.



:?:


----------



## BassAddict (May 21, 2008)

image test


----------



## kentuckybassman (May 22, 2008)

What's the deal,still no image??


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> What's the deal,still no image??



Do you see it?

It is an Internet Explorer 7 issue.


----------



## Waterwings (May 22, 2008)

No pic yet


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2008)

Time to go to firefox guys! :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings (May 22, 2008)

Jim said:


> Time to go to firefox guys! :mrgreen:



I thought that was a Clint Eastwood movie, lol ! j/k! :wink:


----------

